# Marcus Hatten



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

Is Marcus Hatten at the Denver Nuggets training camp? I am from Baltimore and I heard it from alot of diffrenet people. Since I don't have Carmelo's number or Marcus Hatten, maybe somebody on the internet can help me out. 

He would be a good spark off the bench for them to. Espically on defense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

speaking of training camp and the nuggets, are they gonna have that nuggets show on NBA tv again??


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think so. I think that they are going to do a different team each year.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i read that hatten did well at the blue/white scrimmage. he had 6 dimes, and the fans that went to the game all think he should make the team


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

"Among the bubble players, Bzdelik said big man Arthur Johnson (24 points) and guard Marcus Hatten (eight assists) impressed him."

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2463939,00.html


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

some more:


> Point guard Marcus Hatten flashed plenty of quickness and had some highlight-reel assists, bringing the crowd to its feet with a spinning, behind-the-back pass that led to Rodney White's dunk in the third quarter. Hatten finished with 12 points, eight assists and three steals.
> 
> "We had some guys -- Arthur Johnson and Marcus Hatten, in particular -- who I thought really had an impact on the game," Bzdelik said.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1900703


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea i like hatten. He was really fun to watch at st.john's


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he had 10 points(4-9 shooting), 2 dimes against the bucks in 14 minutes. i was listening to it on nba.com and it seems he can beat most of these guys off the dribble and it seems that he improved his passing


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw an interview with Bzdelik after the game on rocky mountain sports report and he was basically raving about him. I'd be surprised if he didn't make the team.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah, I don't see Marcus Hatten ever developing into a super star, but I think he could turn into one of those great sixth man energizers such as Bobby Jackson, Troy Hudson off the bench for a good team


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

If he makes the team he will probably sit on the IR all year, how is he going to play with Earl wreaking havoc right in front of him. Having said that I have always liked Hatten and would love to see him stick around.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope he makes your team. I like these guys that pay their dues and keep working hard to try and make it into the league.

The kid has loads of talent. Explosive scorer. 

Just needs a chance at the pro level. I remember him from last year's summer league and couldn't understand why nobody picked him up, especially my Raptors.


----------

